# FIGHT MEEEE! *****JOIN THE CLAN PG. 6*****



## Guest (Apr 9, 2009)

Cool, addictive game 

http://manphibian.mybrute.com


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

http://harkon321.mybrute.com

Cool link mate. Makes me want to go out and buy the new Street Fighter. Yours beat mine but I have won 6 since then. [smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2009)

Ha! Thought that was you! Quickly up to level 3! 

I only get 3 fights a day now :/

There's a tournament to enter and you get loads of new weapons as you rank up  I go on it every day :lol:

Now bow to your sensei [smiley=knife.gif]


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

manphibian said:


> Ha! Thought that was you! Quickly up to level 3!


I picked the wussy person in each group to fight. Tough as nails me. lol


----------



## redsi72 (Nov 13, 2006)

Dont get it :?: 
got to level2 and picked a fighter much lower in ranking and he kicked my arse [smiley=bigcry.gif] cant i fight, do i have to sit back and watch my man get tw"*ted? wheres my bat and ball, IM off home [smiley=baby.gif] :lol:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

redsi72 said:


> Dont get it :?:
> got to level2 and picked a fighter much lower in ranking and he kicked my arse [smiley=bigcry.gif] cant i fight, do i have to sit back and watch my man get tw"*ted? wheres my bat and ball, IM off home [smiley=baby.gif] :lol:


Fight mine


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2009)

See a few more from here are my pupils  come on then Kammy, lets 'ave it!!!


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

You wouldn't knock-out a girl would you?? :twisted:

http://hevtt.mybrute.com

Hev x


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2009)

Hev said:


> You wouldn't knock-out a girl would you?? :twisted:
> 
> http://hevtt.mybrute.com
> 
> Hev x


I will tomorrow when i get to fight again! :lol:

You'll feel the full length of my...... bone


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

manphibian said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > You wouldn't knock-out a girl would you?? :twisted:
> ...


 :lol: - it is not worth bragging about :roll:

Hev x :mrgreen:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Just starting to get this and nowI am out of fights [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

me too andy, lost to manphibian but won my last 5 and now have a dog firghting for me now


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

http://phope.mybrute.com

come on then, ya f*ckers


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

ph peter peter peter :roll:

im so gonna kick your ass the morn :lol:


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

Wild Woods is now resting. But will be kicking ass tomorrow [smiley=furious3.gif]

http://wild-woods.mybrute.com


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

I just made a post about this too 

Excellent little game.

http://energylab.mybrute.com

Rogue


----------



## taylormade-tt (May 14, 2007)

http://ayeayelo.mybrute.com

come and try it :lol: :wink:

Tom.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

come on then 

http://kammytt.mybrute.com


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

Well i dont get it!
manphibian whooped me with his bone...

http://sportty.mybrute.com


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

sporTTyminx said:


> Well i dont get it!
> manphibian whooped me with his bone...
> 
> http://sportty.mybrute.com


If he tries that on me, he will get my weapon up him.


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

http://slg10.mybrute.com

strange!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

http://steo.mybrute.com lost 2 won 1 level 3


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

YELLOW_TT said:


> http://steo.mybrute.com lost 2 won 1 level 3


Destroyed you mate. 










I shouldn't have been so cocky. Kammy and SLG both owned me. 

Kammy has a fu**ing dog and they both have an axe. Pu**ys.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

great little game, cant wait to beat manhpibian though :twisted:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

I tried to beat Kammy's arse ...and the stupid cow's having a rest. Typical bloody woman. Can't stand the pace! :lol:

http://betty-swallocks.mybrute.com


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2009)

Mixed day here, lucky win for wild-woods :twisted: than a close fight with betty-swallocks (fit) then a complete battering for Kammy 










You can watch the past fights if you click them in your list


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Made a log in for the missus.

She already has a stick and a club.

Beat the crap outta loads of people lol (real life)?


----------



## redsi72 (Nov 13, 2006)

anphibian is top off my cell :x

some little git slayed me with a knife! whats labour doing about knife crime :x

some blonde in a cheeky little blue skirt kicked my arse fit thou :lol:

my man looks like yellowtt (Andy) this explains why I cant win


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

manphibian said:


> ..than a close fight with betty-swallocks (fit)


 :lol:

That _was_ a close fight. Trust you to get your bone out though when faced with a lush tranny. :wink:


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2009)

Private Prozac said:


> manphibian said:
> 
> 
> > ..than a close fight with betty-swallocks (fit)
> ...


You almost broke it! :-O I think it bends to the left a little now :?


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Manphibian whooped me, then again he has a bone, when do I get my weapon? Great game that could start a forum war [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=knife.gif] [smiley=behead.gif] [smiley=hanged.gif]


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2009)

You'll get your weapon when you're ready young padowan 

As soon as someone gets to level 10 they can make a clan, we can do battle with the saxo forum! :lol:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

manphibian said:


> You almost broke it! :-O I think it bends to the left a little now :?


 :lol:

Sorry mate. But you did hit me in the tit with it!


----------



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

do the ratings go up auto?
mine seem to be stayin low :x


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

TTgreeny said:


> do the ratings go up auto?
> mine seem to be stayin low :x


You need more students.
By posting the link to your own character, such as http://energylab.mybrute.com if someone then creates a character when they've followed your link, they will become your pupil, and each time they progress or do well, you'll get more bonuses too.

Rogue


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Ohhh. Is that how it works? :roll:

Fight me, fight me, fight me ...

http://betty-swallocks.mybrute.com

http://betty-swallocks.mybrute.com

http://betty-swallocks.mybrute.com

http://betty-swallocks.mybrute.com

http://betty-swallocks.mybrute.com

http://betty-swallocks.mybrute.com

http://betty-swallocks.mybrute.com


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Private Prozac said:


> Ohhh. Is that how it works? :roll:
> 
> Fight me, fight me, fight me ...
> 
> ...


Feel the wrath of my chopper!!

http://naughtty.mybrute.com

Wish I'd seen your brute before I went on and fought a load of randoms!


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2009)

lol KammyTT2?

Can't beat me with 2 fighters eh? :lol:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

was worth a go :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

Level 4 now. Try kicking my butt

http://wild-woods.mybrute.com

or my alter ego

http://gay-ibis.mybrute.com


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Woo hoo!!!!.........gubbed slg  .......and ermmmm, got flattened by kammy :x

Good grief, this is addictive! :lol:

Hev x


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

Hev said:


> Woo hoo!!!!.........gubbed slg  .......and ermmmm, got flattened by kammy :x
> 
> Good grief, this is addictive! :lol:
> 
> Hev x


all in a days work heather


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

http://wallsendmag.mybrute.com


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

TTgreeny said:


> do the ratings go up auto?
> mine seem to be stayin low :x


You must be rubbish at fighting... lol

You need to get people to sign up using your link to get your points rating up.

Cheers

http://wild-woods.mybrute.com


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Im addicted, and will be kicking all your arses! 

http://t7-bnw.mybrute.com


----------



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

Wild Woods said:


> TTgreeny said:
> 
> 
> > do the ratings go up auto?
> ...


thats fightin talk in my hoooooooooooooooooooood
lets get it on http://ttgreeny.mybrute.com/


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Not bad for a first day, shame about PP (Betty)and phope but got Kammy while I was still a newbie on level 1 Haaaaaaa!!!!!










http://triplefan.mybrute.com


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Ive got 31 pupils, and im on level 5.

More than most i bet! 

But this doesnt increase your power or anything! just your level! Bit confused!


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

T7 BNW said:


> Ive got 31 pupils, and im on level 5.
> 
> More than most i bet!
> 
> But this doesnt increase your power or anything! just your level! Bit confused!


Just owned you.

Thanks.

8)


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

how many pupils you got matt?


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Jammy Bast**d. Triplefan watch this fight, sooo close. [smiley=bomb.gif] 









Who else wants a piece of me today. 

http://harkon321.mybrute.com


----------



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

T7 BNW said:


> Ive got 31 pupils, and im on level 5.
> 
> More than most i bet!
> 
> But this doesnt increase your power or anything! just your level! Bit confused!


i got 87pupils an my brutes still a pussy lol
just knocked all over by kammy an his pet pooch :?


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

T7 BNW said:


> how many pupils you got matt?


6 :lol:


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

What the f**k is mine having a rest for? Lazy cow!

I have herculean strength now...oooooh!

*http://sportty.mybrute.com*

Come on, i need some pupils!!


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

OK I'm ready http://macbrutal.mybrute.com (start playing the rocky soundtrack)


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

TTgreeny said:


> thats fightin talk in my hoooooooooooooooooooood
> lets get it on http://ttgreeny.mybrute.com/


Have to wait until Sunday as I'm resting.

There are so many TT ar5es to kick on here you will have to wait your turn!!


----------



## misterpro (Sep 1, 2008)

RAWR!!

http://skullybelly.mybrute.com [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Betty Swallocks went down!!!  Wallsendmag - too easy! :wink:


----------



## Ancien-TT (Sep 22, 2007)

Am I missing something here. Does the brute just do random things or can you control it with keys on laptop [smiley=book2.gif]

I will be pupil of best answer


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

Ancien-TT said:


> Am I missing something here. Does the brute just do random things or can you control it with keys on laptop [smiley=book2.gif]
> 
> I will be pupil of best answer


Use the link below and all will be revealed. Use the force my Padawan.

http://wild-woods.mybrute.com

http://wild-woods.mybrute.com

http://wild-woods.mybrute.com


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

How come, after 2 days, my stupid moose is still having a bloody rest? I thought you were supposed to get another 3 fights after 24hrs!

Has someone been fighting with my bitch? :x


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Go On then...

got battered by Hev and Kammy... did manage to beat Hart though 

http://jammyd.mybrute.com


----------



## a13xbb (Jan 27, 2007)

http://a13xbb.mybrute.com


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

jammyd said:


> got battered by Hev


Eat my shorts!
  

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hev said:


> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> > got battered by Hev
> ...


Hitting people with a mallet just isn't nice.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2009)

Good day today 

Wild Woods
T7 BNW
Wallsendmag.

Dispatched :twisted:


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

manphibian said:


> Good day today
> 
> Wild Woods
> T7 BNW
> ...


And you stole my spear during the fight. Bl**dy cheating level 9 bully [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Do we have a clan yet ?


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2009)

Should be able to create one in the next day or so...


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

i beat i beat neil    

http://kammytt.mybrute.com/fight/?d=bet ... b2e3e8fdeb


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

Wild Woods said:


> TTgreeny said:
> 
> 
> > thats fightin talk in my hoooooooooooooooooooood
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: You waited your turn......and went down :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

I took down sporTTy, (hmmm, now there's a thought!  ).


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

http://rab666.mybrute.com


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Took down kammy, had to get his dog 1st, how did you get a dog?


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

You're all a bunch of pussies [smiley=knife.gif]










*http://triplefan.mybrute.com*


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2009)

Did you crop off the bit where i beat you?


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

manphibian said:


> Did you crop off the bit where i beat you?


Look buddy, I was prepared to do you a favour and not mention it, but if you're gonna cheat, (throwing stars now that's hardly fair fighting is it?) then I guess the others should know [smiley=gossip.gif]

*http://triplefan.mybrute.com*


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

I am bored of it after I got beat by betty swallocks!


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

mac's TT said:


> Took down kammy, had to get his dog 1st, how did you get a dog?


i went to the cat and dog home :lol:

kmpowell has a bloody bear


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

jammyd said:


> I am bored of it after I got beat by betty swallocks!


But nobody would have known about it until you mentioned it would they? Because, as always, I was a gent, (or a tranny in this case!). :lol:


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

Mine is pathetic, i just sit and watch her get flattened every time.

Crap. Shit. Rubbish. [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

sporTTyminx said:


> Mine is pathetic, i just sit and watch her get flattened every time.
> 
> Crap. Shit. Rubbish. [smiley=bomb.gif]


I spanked your firm bottom...


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2009)

ok, so i got to level 10, so i created a TT forum Clan 

Join here:

http://mybrute.com/team/972

Not sure what we do yet :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2009)

i think a bunch of randoms are trying to get in 

If i don't accept you, post here with your name....


----------



## taylormade-tt (May 14, 2007)

manphibian said:


> i think a bunch of randoms are trying to get in
> 
> If i don't accept you, post here with your name....


I Tried to join but nothing happened as yet [smiley=bigcry.gif]

http://ayeayelo.mybrute.com


Tom.


----------



## taylormade-tt (May 14, 2007)

jammyd said:


> sporTTyminx said:
> 
> 
> > Mine is pathetic, i just sit and watch her get flattened every time.
> ...


And mine [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Nooooooo He's getting worse not better :roll:

Tom.


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

Yeah well you beat me just now with your bloody big bone and mighty size dagger.

Why does my brute have a shield, IF SHE NEVER BLOODY USES IT??


----------



## taylormade-tt (May 14, 2007)

sporTTyminx said:


> Yeah well you beat me just now with your bloody big bone and mighty size dagger.
> 
> Why does my brute have a shield, IF SHE NEVER BLOODY USES IT??


No shield can stop my "Bone" :lol: :roll: My "mighty" Dagger is also Impressive :lol: :roll:

Tom.


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Applied for the clan


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Job application sent  .....HevTT of course!

Hev x


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Betty Swallocks is knocking at the door to the clan. Let me in ya muther. :twisted:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

I have offer my soul to the clan...

typically it is Jammyd


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Phib ~ Can you add my boy too please: Pookey09

Ta.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Neil ~ were you fancying a bit of girl on girl action?!  :lol: ...........looks like I kicked your butt! 

Hev x


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

ive applied


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Hev said:


> Neil ~ were you fancying a bit of girl on girl action?!  :lol: ...........looks like I kicked your butt!
> 
> Hev x


 :lol:

Certainly was. But I should know better than to take on the might of the Hev though shouldn't I? :?

Next time. Next time. :wink:

x


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

KammyTT said:


> ive applied


Not for that Gay chatline job again mate. What have I told you about that!! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2009)

lol sorry guys, i've been to the zoo this morning 

I'll add everyone who i recognize or who posts in here now


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Hardly a bloody dedicated leader of the clan are ya!! :wink:


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2009)

Blimey. I've got 40odd applicants. Most of them are just randomers :/

PP, not got an apply from Pookey09, Not got yours either Kammy....

I'm gonna delete a lot of these now, if you're waiting to get in post here.....


----------



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

manphibian said:


> ok, so i got to level 10, so i created a TT forum Clan
> 
> Join here:
> 
> ...


just signed up,also i had to test my skilz against ya,an won the student as now become the master :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2009)

Ha! Lucky win. My guy doesn't seem to want to get his bone out any more


----------



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

got worried when ya robbed my spear mind lol


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

manphibian said:


> Ha! Lucky win. My guy doesn't seem to want to get his bone out any more


Well, he just got his big bone out on one of mine and hammered her with it!

P.S. Please add sporTTy to your clan (i have tried but it doesnt seem to be working for me!)


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2009)

I can't add people, you have to apply yourselves with the link on page 6.....

and put your brute's name in here so i know who to accept....


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

My brute, sporTTy, has done that several times and nothing seems to happen.

Never mind, i'll just play by myself [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2009)

sporTTyminx said:


> My brute, sporTTy, has done that several times and nothing seems to happen.
> 
> Never mind, i'll just play by myself [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Hmmm. Weird. Quite a few of the others have got in :/

I just tried it and it works.

Just click the link, then put your name and password in.


----------



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

whats the point behind havin a clan ?
do we get to start raggin other clans about?


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2009)

Hmmmm. Good question. Haven't quite worked that one out yet.

All the points we get are added together and there's a clan leaderboard....

Other than that... Not sure.


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

sporTTy just beat 'jasonlovescock'

:lol:  :lol:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

is that me applied now then? not for the gaychat operator though neil :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2009)

KammyTT said:


> is that me applied now then? not for the gaychat operator though neil :lol:


Nah, never got a request from you Kammy. Try again.

Or maybe you're too rubbish to be allowed in? :lol:


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

manphibian said:


> Just click the link, then put your name and password in.


Done that 4 times, am I not worthy???


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

Just signed up for the clan and I'm in.

I see a few of you on here tried it on with my brute while I was away :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

gotta admit,your brute is hard as nails :?


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2009)

triplefan said:


> manphibian said:
> 
> 
> > Just click the link, then put your name and password in.
> ...


hmmm. dunno why some people can't get in :/ Have you set your passwords?


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

TTgreeny said:


> gotta admit,your brute is hard as nails :?


Thank you for being gracious in defeat  As soon as you get a mace or big hammer I've had it!!

I just want a big Fcuk off Bear


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

manphibian said:


> triplefan said:
> 
> 
> > manphibian said:
> ...


Yup, when I enter it, it just takes me to your cell


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2009)

i just tried it with a new character and it worked. Try this.

Close your brute window/tab.

Then click this link:
http://mybrute.com/team/972

then click join this clan. at the bottom of screen

then type in YOUR brute name and password.

Should then say pending at the top and i can accept you.....


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

macbrutal ready for action with the clan, let me in..........


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

Finally figured it out.

Please accept sporTTy to your clan!


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

manphibian said:


> i just tried it with a new character and it worked. Try this.
> 
> Close your brute window/tab.
> 
> ...


Dunno i fI'm doing something wrong, don't get pending, just takes me back to my cell

You will have to prevail without my unique talents


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

sporTTyminx said:


> Finally figured it out.
> 
> Please accept sporTTy to your clan!


Yeah, I may have cracked it as well


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2009)

lol at last!

Good job it's not the Mensa clan :lol:

What did you do wrong, there are a few others doing the same i think :?:


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2009)

mac's TT said:


> macbrutal ready for action with the clan, let me in..........


Nope. No Macbrutal....... I've got a Wondermikie, whoever the hell that is :?


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

manphibian said:


> mac's TT said:
> 
> 
> > macbrutal ready for action with the clan, let me in..........
> ...


Think I've seen that name of here :?

I just rejoined with new character :lol:

http://t3rbo.mybrute.com


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2009)

ok, Wondermikie and T3rbo are in 

Here's the full list, where are the rest of you punks? 

manphibian
TTGreeny
Wild Woods
Phope
A13XBB
HevTT
Harkon321
Jammyd
betty swallocks
ayeayelo
sporTTy
Wallsendmag
RAB666
Triplefan
T3rbo
Wondermikie

that's 16. We need 50


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

sporTTy's pupils TTwiggy and A.W.I. are waiting to be accepted! Thanks!


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

T7 BNW joined the clan!


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

I've applied - slg10

Cheers


----------



## Daz (Jul 16, 2002)

I've applied, awaiting approval...thanks 

http://ttdaz0000.mybrute.com


----------



## devildarky2003 (May 19, 2008)

Love this game

http://comeonthen09.mybrute.com/


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Any sign of Pookey09 yet Phib?


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

now pending, you need to set up your password on your cell then apply to join the clan, that's what worked for me


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

TTgreeny said:


> gotta admit,your brute is hard as nails :?


Is that why you tried again today:lol: :lol:


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

im still waiting to be accepted to the Clan!


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

add me to the clan please, name is amzchhabra 

cheers!


----------



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

Wild Woods said:


> TTgreeny said:
> 
> 
> > gotta admit,your brute is hard as nails :?
> ...


gonna try once a day till i beat you lol,nearly had ya this time :x


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2009)

Sorry guys, some of us have to work during the day 

Added all the ones pending now....

is CLUGGYSTENCH from here?

Still no sign of Kammy :lol:

Now which 3 of you losers shall i pummel......? [smiley=freak.gif]


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

manphibian said:


> Now which 3 of you losers shall i pummel......? [smiley=freak.gif]


TTgreeny for starters as he needs the practise :lol: :lol:

I see you tried mine. :roll:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

right how the hell do i do this clan sign up???????

i click the link....... then click join clan ......... teh i enter my name and password which takes me too my cell........ now wtf do i do grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

mac's TT said:


> now pending, you need to set up your password on your cell then apply to join the clan, that's what worked for me


I refer the gentleman to the answer given earlier :wink:


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2009)

Wild Woods said:


> manphibian said:
> 
> 
> > Now which 3 of you losers shall i pummel......? [smiley=freak.gif]
> ...


lol, yeah! you're a dirty cheat! :lol:

I beat greeny 

I FOUND US IN THE RANKINGS!!!!!!!!!!!!1

583rd :lol: We need to get better!


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

should be done now


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2009)

Yep, you're in!

We're up to 575 now


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

I'm on a roll today. level 8 now and 20 new pupils today and none are my brutes!!








Come on :lol: 
http://wild-woods.mybrute.com


----------



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

Wild Woods said:


> I'm on a roll today. level 8 now and 20 new pupils today and none are my brutes!!
> http://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj165/woods1862/General%20Photos/level8.jpg[/img
> Come on :lol:
> [URL=http://wild-woods.mybrute.com]http://wild-woods.mybrute.com[/URL][/quote]
> ...


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Surely the idea, to improve our clan ranking, is to beat the crap out of people who aren't in our clan! :?

If we just do imbred, internal, Friday night in Newcastle bashing then our ranking wont improve will it?


----------



## Daz (Jul 16, 2002)

Private Prozac said:


> Surely the idea, to improve our clan ranking, is to beat the crap out of people who aren't in our clan! :?
> 
> If we just do imbred, internal, Friday night in Newcastle bashing then our ranking wont improve will it?


Anyone fancy taking on this fella

http://zmurf17.mybrute.com

the Big Kahuna

:lol:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

i gave it a go :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

http://worthatryhaha.mybrute.com/init


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Daz said:


> Anyone fancy taking on this fella
> 
> http://zmurf17.mybrute.com
> 
> ...


LMFAO.

I think I just about managed to kill his 2 dogs!! :lol:


----------



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

2 dogs an a bear,thats just plain greedy!!!


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

How has he managed that with only 21 victories?

Is it the no. of pupils?


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Who knows how it works my little Robin. All I know is that I have to have my daily fix of 3.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2009)

Private Prozac said:


> Surely the idea, to improve our clan ranking, is to beat the crap out of people who aren't in our clan! :?
> 
> If we just do imbred, internal, Friday night in Newcastle bashing then our ranking wont improve will it?


Actually it's better if we fight each other i think, as you get xp even if you lose.....

You get more points if you fight higher ranked peoples....

Beat the 3 'big boys' tonight


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2009)

Here are a few other clans we need to catch:

FIAT Fighters - 57th on 276 points
Subaru - 286th on 207 points
350Z - 399th on 181points

We're in 583rd on 139 points.

The others have got 50 members though, we only have 30 :/

There must be more of us than that :/


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Even though I win at least 2 fights a day, I am still only on Level 4


----------



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

manphibian said:


> Private Prozac said:
> 
> 
> > Surely the idea, to improve our clan ranking, is to beat the crap out of people who aren't in our clan! :?
> ...


1 all today then :mrgreen:


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

manphibian said:


> Here are a few other clans we need to catch:
> 
> The others have got 50 members though, we only have 30 :/
> 
> There must be more of us than that :/


I have added my back up fighters to the clan to get the numbers up

wilder woods
fairly wild woods
gay ibis


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

TTgreeny said:


> Beat the 3 'big boys' tonight


Hold on.... When did i get to be a "Big Boy" ! !?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Just applied for clan membership with valandandy


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

And quattro44 :roll:


----------



## Phil_LG (Mar 13, 2008)

I applied too. Puny13

Cheers,

Phil


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

I'm now a desert batterer 

Dessert batterer more like as I battered some right puddings just now :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Daz (Jul 16, 2002)

Applied to add my second in command

http://zenbuddhist.mybrute.com

:wink:


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

manphibian said:


>


I respect you as Clan Leader to retaliate.... Everybody else is fair game though  









Moving on up









Many try, few suceed :wink:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

I'm trying to work it out. I don't think you get experience for new pupils until they level up.

Is that right?


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

Hark said:


> I'm trying to work it out. I don't think you get experience for new pupils until they level up.
> 
> Is that right?


You should get a point when they join unless you have created them as a pupil of your brute on the same IP address. The system knows this so doesn't award points. I must try making some pupils on my PC at work to see if I get the points.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Wild Woods said:


> Hark said:
> 
> 
> > I'm trying to work it out. I don't think you get experience for new pupils until they level up.
> ...


lol

That's why it didn't work...

So if I use next doors wireless on my laptop downstairs.....

muahhahahahaha :lol:


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

I stopped using the game a while ago!! Beat me all you want! If someone else wants the login for my brute let me know!

Whys everyone fighting me ?


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

T7 BNW said:


> I stopped using the game a while ago!! Beat me all you want! If someone else wants the login for my brute let me know!
> 
> Whys everyone fighting me ?


PM sent


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

Close









But no....









That's twice today ttgreeny :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

i will defeat you!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

WildWoods is babysitting my Brute for me!!

GOOOO WILDWOODS!

and by the way!! No fighting your self!


----------



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

smoothtt is waitin to sign up sir :wink:


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

TTgreeny said:


> i will defeat you!!!!!!!!!!!!


You have 2 brutes of mine to beat now  
http://ttgreeny.mybrute.com/fight/43294114
http://t7-bnw.mybrute.com/fight/43491705


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Just added Gayle to the Clan

jammygee


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2009)

Added! 

We're up to 40 now 

Greeny, i think you need to set up a password for your other brute, don't think it's requested.....


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Only added her as an easy beating


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Have you seen this?

Check out the number of pupils

We have a way to go methinks...................................


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

how come they have only had 27 victories though???


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Guess it's something to do with the 28333 pupils


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

i thougt i was the only one that didnt sleep


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

KammyTT said:


> i thougt i was the only one that didnt sleep


 :lol: :lol:

Thought you were at work


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

im off work for 4 weeks so thats a big noooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

KammyTT said:


> im off work for 4 weeks so thats a big noooooooooooooooooo!


*PARDON?*


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Private Prozac said:


> KammyTT said:
> 
> 
> > im off work for 4 weeks so thats a big noooooooooooooooooo!
> ...


Remember, he had his ego enlargement the other week, so he can't get out of the front door until the swelling goes down! I heard he has been using the back door quite a bit


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

*No. It was his ears.

PARDON?*


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Anyone else have a level 7 fight a level 5 and win?  (shame on you Mr Hope) :lol:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

im a level 5 and beat phope on level 7


----------



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

noticed you tried it on we my brute ,tut tut tut,just slapped maniphibian into place though...........again lol

bottled out on takin wild woods on though has he spanks me on a regular basis (in a none gay way ) [smiley=dizzy2.gif] [smiley=knife.gif] [smiley=smash.gif]


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

HOw do you find the ranking of TT Forum Clan?


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2009)

TTgreeny said:


> noticed you tried it on we my brute ,tut tut tut,just slapped maniphibian into place though...........again lol
> 
> bottled out on takin wild woods on though has he spanks me on a regular basis (in a none gay way ) [smiley=dizzy2.gif] [smiley=knife.gif] [smiley=smash.gif]


Ha! Luckiest win EVER!

Revenge was sweet. (again)!


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

T7 BNW said:


> HOw do you find the ranking of TT Forum Clan?


When you are in your cell, click on CLAN THE TT FORUM.....then click on RANKING.....and keep clicking through the clans until you find us......at ranking 456!!! 

Hev x


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

OI! :x ...Gay Ibis just flattened me!!!! I'm coming after you! :lol:

Hev x


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

TTgreeny said:


> noticed you tried it on we my brute ,tut tut tut,just slapped maniphibian into place though...........again lol
> 
> bottled out on takin wild woods on though has he spanks me on a regular basis (in a none gay way ) [smiley=dizzy2.gif] [smiley=knife.gif] [smiley=smash.gif]


He is a bit of a brute!!








Just need some more pupils http://wild-woods.mybrute.com


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2009)

Ha Ha!

I'm one above you!  :lol:


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Up to level 5 after 3 victories today, health points down to 53 but now I've got a cute big BEAR


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

manphibian said:


> Ha Ha!
> 
> I'm one above you! :lol:


was :lol:


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

mac's TT said:


> Up to level 5 after 3 victories today, health points down to 53 but now I've got a cute big BEAR


Mmmmm, new fur coat for me in the morning then :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

Wild Woods said:


> mac's TT said:
> 
> 
> > Up to level 5 after 3 victories today, health points down to 53 but now I've got a cute big BEAR
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

my new brutes gonna be after ya soon me old fruit 
look out for smoothtt he wants in on the clan


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2009)

TTgreeny said:


> Wild Woods said:
> 
> 
> > mac's TT said:
> ...


Nope, no smoothtt request......

You need to set up a password for it first.....


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

I've peaked to early. Wild Woods can't even skin a level 5 Teddy Bear [smiley=bigcry.gif] 









Even my second in command T7 BNW let me down :x 









Wild Woods is ranked at 374 which doesn't really mean anything.
Need more pupils http://wild-woods.mybrute.com


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Good day today with my little teddy, disposed of Wild woods, Hev, Kammy and Phope, trying to conquer Scotland


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

http://elliottv6.mybrute.com Feel free to kick my ass!


----------



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

manphibian said:


> Nope, no smoothtt request......
> 
> You need to set up a password for it first.....


strange,i set it up like my 1st one???????


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2009)

TTgreeny said:


> manphibian said:
> 
> 
> > Nope, no smoothtt request......
> ...


It's there now pal.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

mac's TT said:


> Good day today with my little teddy, disposed of Wild woods, Hev, Kammy and Phope, trying to conquer Scotland


macbrutal is going down! :twisted: .....in the morning after my kip!! 

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

mac's TT said:


> Good day today with my little teddy, disposed of Wild woods, Hev, Kammy and Phope, trying to conquer Scotland


Be careful my mate Hadrian says it difficult (He also said they were welcome to it) :wink:


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Energylab and slg disposed of today, anyone else up here or am I the Scottish forum champ  I've saved one more battle before I have to start moving south :wink:


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2009)

Wild Woods quit the clan? :x

Clan TT-Talk??? Boooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

he was fearin my level 3 brute kickin his ass me thinks :mrgreen:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

come on then mac! lets be having ya


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

You now have to wait till the morrow Kammy, I started to work south and have dealt with wallsend now, patience grasshopper you will get your chance


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

manphibian said:


> Wild Woods quit the clan? :x
> 
> Clan TT-Talk??? Boooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


It was only to get another car related clan started to get some battles going. I still have 2 other brutes here.



TTgreeny said:


> he was bored kicking my brutes ass me thinks!!


I will still be kicking ar5e here so don't worry.

Some other car clans are below. I have bookmarked the links so I can find members to beat. Maybe we should pick a clan each week and hammer them daily!!

Audizine.com
http://mybrute.com/team/693

Fiat fighters.
http://mybrute.com/team/60

IbizaclubPT
http://mybrute.com/team/1277

Subaru
http://mybrute.com/team/359

CamaroZ28
http://mybrute.com/team/508

SVTPerformance
http://mybrute.com/team/179

TT-talk
http://mybrute.com/team/1728


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2009)

Ahhh, the traitor returns :lol:

If we're trying to get above them in the rankings it's best NOT to fight them, as they'll get points even if they lose


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

I've just whored myself out to about 4 other random forums that I don't use very often.

10 new members in 15 minutes. Almost at level 7 lol


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I've just taken Wallsendmag out, and he's two levels above me, lol!

:lol:

Nick


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Anybody else noticed that the clock for mybrute is not on our time???.....the next day starts at 11pm! :lol:

Hev x

ps. how did mac get such a large bear?!


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Erm... I hope my brute is still a TT Forum Member Wild Woods!


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

http://elliottv6.mybrute.com I am easy to beat


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

http://tim-tt.mybrute.com

Resting at the moment from losing too much :lol:


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Hev said:


> Anybody else noticed that the clock for mybrute is not on our time???.....the next day starts at 11pm! :lol:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> ...


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

T7 BNW said:


> Erm... I hope my brute is still a TT Forum Member Wild Woods!


Don't worry not all my Brutes are traitors.

And I think ElliottV6 may have joined the wrong clan as he's in the TT-talk clan.

If he did mean to be in it then we have another traitor :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

Got the right one now!


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2009)

ELLIOTT said:


> oops! whicch is the one i want?


  This one!!!

http://mybrute.com/team/972

Welcome to the proper clan!


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

I am a level 6 now


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

I bet Mac couldn't bear this. Saw this earlier. Don't know who's brute it is but it's only level 4.

I shouldn't laugh as I can't beat the bear.

http://gingerbradman.mybrute.com/fight/62220021


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Wild Woods said:


> http://gingerbradman.mybrute.com/fight/62220021


All hail someone who can beat macbrutal's bear!  :lol:

Hev x


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

Hev said:


> All hail someone who can beat macbrutal's bear!  :lol:
> 
> Hev x


That will be me then. Got myself a new coat :lol: :lol: 









You just need a bear net, like a hair net but bigger


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Hows T7 Doing Wild woods?


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Wild Woods said:


> I bet Mac couldn't bear this. Saw this earlier. Don't know who's brute it is but it's only level 4.
> 
> I shouldn't laugh as I can't beat the bear.
> 
> http://gingerbradman.mybrute.com/fight/62220021


Revenge is sweet http://macbrutal.mybrute.com/fight/65862628


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

T7 BNW said:


> Hows T7 Doing Wild woods?


Not bad apart from being eaten by a F*** Off big bear. Nearly level 10, just needs a bear net.

Got revenge though with Wild Woods!!


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Dear all, I have seen lots of warning about Key loggers and Trojans being passed down from Mybrute.com I would advise that you scan you rmachines before going on to it... for reference go here

http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&q= ... arch&meta=


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

jammyd said:


> Dear all, I have seen lots of warning about Key loggers and Trojans being passed down from Mybrute.com I would advise that you scan you rmachines before going on to it... for reference go here
> 
> http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&q= ... arch&meta=


a long way down the thread, it says

Just an update on the MyBrute downloader.swif.c alert Symantec users were experiencing with IE.

Symantec have confirmed it was a false positive and have updated their virus definitions with a fix for the problem, the alert is no longer produced when accessing MyBrute and the site now works fine with both IE and FF.

To anyone who is still getting the alert, I'd advise ya to try running Symantec Live Update in ya AV program to make sure ya have the lastest definitions with the fix in and then check it, then it should be working fine so we can all get back playing, be sure to inform everyone ya know that their machines are not comprimised by it.

It seems that if you already had a virus something in the code on Mybrute.com triggered it. It's all sorted now so carry on fighting!!


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Worth a warning though, maybe not the big font though


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

jammyd said:


> Worth a warning though, maybe not the big font though


Must be your eyes. Do you see everything bigger than it really is? :wink:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Well done, honey you shrunk the font :wink:


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2009)

Unlucky Wild Woods. You tried your best 

And as for you Greeny, looks like you need more than 2 fighters to take down the big man :lol:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

How to beat bears

http://harkon321.mybrute.com/fight/72427751


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

http://steo.mybrute.com/ 
me and the boys just been kicking some ass any one else want ago :lol:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

i beat TTGREENY :lol: come oooooooon


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Decided to get my fur coat back from wild-woods today now he is not in the clan 

http://macbrutal.mybrute.com/fight/77093712


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

mac's TT said:


> Decided to get my fur coat back from wild-woods today now he is not in the clan
> 
> http://macbrutal.mybrute.com/fight/77093712


Yeah but I just got another one and I didn't need a net.
Here's a photo of me skinning it!!  









Beat TTgreeny but not Manphibian


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Yeah, you also had to use the net on the poor wee guy


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Anyone else notice the bloke in the yellow helmet and the Toon shirt :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

yeh, i was going to fight him but i felt sorry for him as i heard he is already going down


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

KammyTT said:


> yeh, i was going to fight him but i felt sorry for him as i heard he is already going down


Thats nice kick a club on the way down [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

you never know andy, miracles do happen :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

KammyTT said:


> you never know andy, miracles do happen :wink:


I'm banking on Hull not getting another point.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2009)

MacBrutally beaten.

http://manphibian.mybrute.com/fight/78363741


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

the way newcastles luck is going they wont get another point, i do hope you guys stay up though


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

To think I used to have trouble with Betty










http://triplefan.mybrute.com/fight/78473344


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

Just beat you YELLOWTT ! muwahahahahahahaha :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2009)

lol at Wild Woods, trying it on EVERY DAY and losing EVERY DAY! :lol:


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

manphibian said:


> lol at Wild Woods, trying it on EVERY DAY and losing EVERY DAY! :lol:


I know, I know. Beat the Bear and ttgreeny as usual.

It was close though, considering it's a level 15 v level 11


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2009)

Yep, i actually have crappy weapons for my level! Have to rely on speed and what i can steal


----------



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

its weird how i can beat manphibian but not wild wood,reckon its cause he keeps drinkin the magic potion lol


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

Just found this site.
http://brutetools.netii.net/english/inventaire.php
You put in your Brutes name, choose a level and you are told what weapons etc you will have.

By level 557 I have a bear and 3 dogs. 4 years to wait then [smiley=bigcry.gif]

It's a good way to see if your new brute is going to be any good.

TTgreeny has a puppy at level 17 ahhhhh :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2009)

Looking for cheats, eh? :lol:


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

manphibian said:


> Looking for cheats, eh? :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Me cheat, how very dare you.

I now know the 250 pupils I have created are rubbish.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2009)

i wish i hadn't looked at the link to be honest....

No bears for me, and about 14 years before i get any decent weapons :/


----------



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

looks like i never get a bear :?


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

You don't need one when you can magic them away


----------



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

thats true,fear my roaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2009)

Got to the last 16 in the tournament today 

Beaten by some level 30 punk


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

it was close but..........

http://jammyd.mybrute.com/fight/104983613


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

jammyd said:


> it was close but..........
> http://jammyd.mybrute.com/fight/104983613


This wasn't!! 
http://wild-woods.mybrute.com/fight/105244054
I must have been warming up in the first fight.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Wild Woods said:


> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> > it was close but..........
> ...


You had to ruin it [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2009)

We're up to rank 316 in the clans  Keep fighting guys


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

manphibian said:


> We're up to rank 316 in the clans  Keep fighting guys


Can you let me back in pleeeeease. I set up the TT-talk clan and now it's running itself so I'm clan-less


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Wild Woods said:


> manphibian said:
> 
> 
> > We're up to rank 316 in the clans  Keep fighting guys
> ...


I vote no 'cos you kicked my a$$ :lol: :wink:

Hev x


----------



## napalmuk (Dec 23, 2008)

http://dark-demolition.mybrute.com

Let me in let me in!! :wink:


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

Hev said:


> Wild Woods said:
> 
> 
> > manphibian said:
> ...


I've kicked everyone's A$$ except Manphibians  and I try to every day


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

wild woods is a traItor and should be burned on a stake :twisted:


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

If it's a point for every victory then WW points could see the clan move from 314 to low 200's 

But let him beg more :lol:

If he's to be burn't at the stake make sure that bloody net goes up in flames will you Kammy :wink:


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2009)

Traitor back in _i suppose_!

I feel sorry for you after seeing you try it on every day and get your ass handed to you :lol:

Plus your points put us up to 221 in the league


----------



## napalmuk (Dec 23, 2008)

woohoo, got last of 50 places eh? :wink: now lets go kick some A$$!!


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

manphibian said:


> Traitor back in _i suppose_!
> 
> I feel sorry for you after seeing you try it on every day and get your ass handed to you :lol:
> 
> Plus your points put us up to 221 in the league


Thanks for letting me back in. I will try to do better Sensei


----------



## napalmuk (Dec 23, 2008)

Just how do you apply for these tournaments? i managed to get into one the other day but it just wont give me the oppurtunity since!! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

It's taken nearly a month but I have finally beaten my 3 daily sparring partners on the same day


----------



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

hahaha,i'd been enjoyin the few wins i've had over you lol
tell ya what though my other brute is getty pretty good,might have a blast we him 2morro see how he holds up against ya :mrgreen:


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

manphibian said:


> I feel sorry for you after seeing you try it on every day and get your ass handed to you :lol:


Twice today it's not been my A$$, your brute must have been resting.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2009)

lol. Milking it much? 

I lost loads of health points getting to the last 16 in the tournament!


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

3 days in a row I have dispatched Manphibian, TTgreeny and macbrutal.

I will go to Stanford Hall VW show happy even though it's raining :lol: :lol:

Don't worry, I have probably used up all my luck and won't win for a week now.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2009)

Yep, looks like your lucky run is over

mwah ha ha ha ! :lol:


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

Just thought I'd let you know I'm still keeping the points coming in.

Double Kills all round :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2009)

ha! good on ya! i've not been on it for over a week :lol:


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

manphibian said:


> ha! good on ya! i've not been on it for over a week :lol:


I guessed not as I hadn't been battered by your brute.

Anyway Triple Kills all round this morning :lol:


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

Quattro Kills :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2009)

Back out of retirement to shut you up! :evil:

http://manphibian.mybrute.com/fight/199666065


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

manphibian said:


> Back out of retirement to shut you up! :evil:


Thank god for that. I thought our clan leader had gone soft.


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

wmg10 asking to join the clan.


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

slg said:


> wmg10 asking to join the clan.


She's still waiting to join the clan. :roll:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

manphibian said:


> ha! good on ya! i've not been on it for over a week :lol:


I can tell aswell, wmg10 still waiting to be let into the clan.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2009)

slg said:


> manphibian said:
> 
> 
> > ha! good on ya! i've not been on it for over a week :lol:
> ...


it's full.


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Yet it says 49/50 in the clan and as other clans have 50 in them it doesn't look like it's full.

Thanks for finally getting back to me though!


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2009)

slg said:


> Yet it says 49/50 in the clan and as other clans have 50 in them it doesn't look like it's full.
> 
> Thanks for finally getting back to me though!


Ahh, someone must have quit. Kinda lost interest in it now to be honest 

:lol:


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2009)

I got a new dog


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

manphibian said:


> I got a new dog


I know, the Bugger bit me so I had to put it down :lol:


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Wildwoods, have you stopped playing with T7 BNW?


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

T7 BNW said:


> Wildwoods, have you stopped playing with T7 BNW?


Just been a bit busy recently with work and loads of DIY 

Do you want him back? he's turned into a bit of a Pussy and keeps getting beaten by lower levels


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

lol in which case i want him de associated with my name


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Sounds like you two (three!) need some seedy hotel somewhere  :lol: :lol:

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

That sword you are wielding is a bit lethal Hev


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> That sword you are wieling is a bit lethal Hev


 [smiley=behead.gif] ...I'm just a gentle little soul [smiley=wings.gif]

Hev x


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

Harkon321 Got my own back!


----------

